# How to manually adjust pump speed on a nzxt kraken x63



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

How do i manually adjust the pump speed on a nzxt kraken x63, i can set it to silent in the cam software just under 1900 rpm as the lowest but how do i manually adjust it, custom setting in the cam software doesn't give me the option to adjust pump speed.

On silent i can't adjust it in the bios msi z490 a-pro, do i have to choose custom and then go in to the bios ?


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, I have a Lamptron fan controller and used to hook my Kraken up there for manual control, but other than this solution I am not sure if it is possible to get a manual software control. That's why I sold it later on, it was just too noisy for me.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

You can choose custom in the software, but how do we adjust the pump speed, nzxt say it can go as low as 800 rpm, i just wanna find a setting where i to me sounds silent,99.9% quiet


----------



## looniam (Apr 19, 2021)

try looking at pages 60-61 in the manual:


			https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C75v1.1.pdf
		

yeah, you'll have to save/reboot to see how it works out; shouldn't be more than 20-30 minutes though to figure out the pwm % to rpms . . .


----------



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

looniam said:


> try looking at pages 60-61 in the manual:
> 
> 
> https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C75v1.1.pdf
> ...


I know how to oc a aio pump in the biso, it just doesn't change no matter what i use, pwm or dc.

That's why i ask, if nzxt cam software had the option to manually set the pump speed i would just use that since my bios don't work

Would take me 10 min to do it, JayTwoCent say pump speed don't effect temps, so just to find where i think it's inaudible i would like to adjust it, so fare it's not annoying but only on silent and that is nowhere near loweste rpm


----------



## Night (Apr 19, 2021)

Did you connect it to Pump header on the motherboard? You should be able to control it in BIOS that way.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

yes, if i didn't do that i couldn't se any reading from the pump in the bios


----------



## Toothless (Apr 19, 2021)

Just get one of those 3-pin fan controllers that sit in the case. Has a dial so you can control as much as you need. 

Honestly, the best advice would be to leave it alone. Youtube is a terrible place for advice 99% of the time.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

Do i have to try to install nzxt cam before tyring to adjust the pump again in the bios ?

I did this before connecting the micro usb to the my pc (very easy to do)


----------



## looniam (Apr 19, 2021)

gasolin said:


> I know how to oc a aio pump in the biso, it just doesn't change no matter what i use, pwm or dc.
> 
> That's why i ask, if nzxt cam software had the option to manually set the pump speed i would just use that since my bios don't work
> 
> Would take me 10 min to do it, *JayTwoCent say pump speed don't effect temps*, so just to find where i think it's inaudible i would like to adjust it, so fare it's not annoying but only on silent and that is nowhere near loweste rpm


first of all pump speed does matter. jay has said some pretty stupid things before but i am sure you must of misunderstood him. if not, then you just added to my long list of why to ignore him.

having said that - you sure you have the cpu/aio  header? then select custom to set the curve in the bios. also not having used any NZXT cooling products; you might want check that the CAM software isn't causing a conflict?


----------



## gasolin (Apr 19, 2021)

usb,fan and pump are connected to my mb


----------

